# Safe to introduce mates?



## scsmith812 (Jul 20, 2016)

******EDIT: By mates I just mean companions!

Hello all,

I have a 10 gallon tank, filtered and heated with a male elephant ear betta. I have had the betta about a week and he seems pretty docile, so I decided to introduce some ghost shrimp in the tank. I have two ghost shrimp that I put in the tank yesterday. The betta seemed really interested at first, and chased the shrimp around for a while, but no flaring or attacking. Seems to just be curious. That lasted for a couple of hours, but then he just started swimming around normally and has been leaving the shrimp alone ever since. Do you think it is safe to possibly introduce a school of 6-7 harlequin rasboras, or maybe white cloud mountain minnows? That would be the last addition to my tank. I don't want to overcrowd the betta but I think a school of fish would make the tank much more interesting.

Also, what kind of plants would be good to help the shrimp hide? I have two small live plants (forgot what kind) but they don't offer much in terms of coverage.

Thanks!


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

I would watch the number of fish you are adding: a 10 gallon is rather small, and can get overloaded very quickly. PetCo still has their $1/gallon sale going on (I know in VA it ends 8/6), so you might try getting a larger tank.

If by Mates you mean companions, then 5 or 6 small fish would be fine. However, if by mates, you mean fish that will breed, you are looking at overcrowding your tank. 

As far as plants, what type of lighting do you have? Do you have CO2 injection into the tank? Those 2 things will affect what type of plants you can get. If you have a good plant light and CO2, then you can do dwarf baby tears, or get a lawn of micro-swords, etc. If not, then I would probably go with something very low maintenance like Java Fern, Hornwort, Guppy Grass, Java Moss, etc.


----------



## scsmith812 (Jul 20, 2016)

I just mean companions, maybe a small school of fish and nothing more. 

I'm not entirely certain what my lighting situation is - just the hood light that came with the tank - incandescent I think? I do not have a CO2 injection in the tank. I'm still kind of a beginner with my tank.

Thank you for your suggestions!


----------

